
Microsoft pushes Windows 10 Holographic as the one-stop option for VR and AR - whitef0x
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/microsoft-pushes-windows-10-holographic-as-the-one-stop-option-for-vr-and-ar/
======
excalibur
Posted another article on this topic before I found yours.

Microsoft is terrible at naming things. This needs to be called Microsoft
Doors.

